# ASUS VG248QE auch mit AMD Karte nutzbar



## Hankunamatata (8. September 2015)

Guten Tag, ist der ASUS VG248QE auch mit AMD Karten gut nutztbar.
Wollte mit den Monitor kaufen und wollte mir dabei eine R9 390 zu legen. 
Oder muss ich mir für diesen Monitor unbedingt eine Nvidia zu legen.
Und Preislich könnte ich mir nur eine GTX970 höchsten leisten.

Lohnt sich der kauf ohne eine Große GTX oder kann ich damit auch notfalls mit einer 960 Leben.
Spielen wollte ich nur auf Full HD und Hoch.

Spielen tuhe ich aktuell alles querbett durch, oder sollte ich doch lieber einen Normalen Monitor holen statt 144Hz.


----------



## Oromis16 (8. September 2015)

Es gibt eine Version mit und eine ohen GSync. Die ohne Gsync funktioniert bei beiden gleich, die mit funktioniert auf AMD Karten wie die ohne.

Warum kaufst du nicht für die 390 einen Freesync statt einem GSync Monitor?^^


----------



## Hankunamatata (8. September 2015)

Ich will mir den Monitor holen wegen den 144hz , und wollte auch nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, weil noch ein neue GPU kommt und ich noch Maus+Tastur und Headset kaufen muss.
Wenn es den Monitor auch für AMD gibt zu dem Preis würde ich mir den holen.


----------



## Replikator84 (8. September 2015)

nein, ASUS mit 144HZ und freesync gibt es nur den hier: https://geizhals.de/asus-mg279q-90lm0103-b01170-a1215454.html?hloc=at und der kostet aber... knapp 600 €
ich wollte auch nen Monitor mit 144HZ, aber auch mit IPS panel, aber im moment waren mir die 600 zu viel....


----------



## Oromis16 (8. September 2015)

Die Version mit GSync ist nicht lieferbar, also nimmst du als Wunschpreis den Monitor ohne?
144Hz FreeSync gibts hier: Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, 27" (UM.HG0EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
144Hz ohne alles gibts hier: LCD-Monitore Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit IPS wirds, wie Replikator schon gesagt hat, gleich deutlich teurer.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Den Asus mit Gsync gab es bei uns nie zu kaufen, auch nicht das Modul.
Das war hauptsächlich für den amerikanischen Markt.
144Hz mit Freesync und FHD ist bald von AOC verfügbar.
Ansonsten kannst du jeden 144Hz Monitor an einer AMD Karte nutzen.


----------

